# Two small bowls



## Dan.S.314 (Sep 3, 2012)

The first bowl is black walnut, the second FBE or FBEB-not sure- only the portion with the flamed pinning seems burl like.

[attachment=10083]

[attachment=10084]

[attachment=10085]


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Sep 3, 2012)

More pics:

[attachment=10086]

[attachment=10087]

[attachment=10088]


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dan you do very nice work.


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 3, 2012)

I like both but really like the walnut. Has a strange wavy look where the limb? was on the far side.


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice job Dan ! The live edge Walnut is my favorite. That will look perfect on the Thanksgiving table serving up some grapes !
Scott


----------



## BarbS (Sep 3, 2012)

Those are wonderful. If you're new at this, you've sure got a good start!


----------



## Vern Tator (Sep 3, 2012)

Very interesting. I'm not sure what I'm looking at in the second FBE picture. Did you chuck it off center, the pic makes it look as though the spigot runs out before it gets to the other side of the bowl. Interesting contrasts between smooth and rough surfaces. Fine job with the natural edge walnut.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Sep 3, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> Very interesting. I'm not sure what I'm looking at in the second FBE picture. Did you chuck it off center, the pic makes it look as though the spigot runs out before it gets to the other side of the bowl. Interesting contrasts between smooth and rough surfaces. Fine job with the natural edge walnut.



The FBEB was completely rotted through the center most, causing those wierd missing wall portions. This is what the blank had looked like rough (I basically cut the burl in half, so this is its twin ).

[attachment=10110]

[attachment=10111]


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 3, 2012)

Looking good! Keep up the good work. Looking forward to seeing some more of your turnings in the future.


----------

